# Spintech Catback In.



## tabes117 (Dec 14, 2006)

Well Kennedy Auto in Park Forrest installed my Spintech Catback and MY Cold Air Inductions "C"ai. last night. I have to say the quality and fit on the Spintech was very good!! Bolted up very nice. Had to ajust the passenger rear hanger to center that tip. When we started it for the first time, EVERYONE had smiles. All four of us loved the sound!! 

I got home and the wife had a big smile and said OOOHHH YEAAA!!
arty:

Anyone around Chicago, Kennedy Auto are good people.


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Need a sound clip.


----------



## tabes117 (Dec 14, 2006)

I was going to bring my camcorder for before and after, but of course forgot!! I will do one later today.


----------

